# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Chống nhiễu cho tủ điện CNC dùng cáp LPT

## trongtran

Xin chào các anh! 
Em đang gặp vấn đề về nhiễu cổng LPT, các anh đã gặp vấn đề này xin tư vấn giúp ạ! 
1/ Vấn đề xảy ra lỗi khi vận hành máy CNC làm cho máy tính tự tắt màn hình đột ngột, bàn phím, chuột đều sáng đèn nhưng đều bị đơ, CPU, quạt vẫn chạy nhưng tất cả đều bị đơ hết... Chỉ có rút điện máy tính thì mới khởi động lại. 
2/ Sau khi khởi động lại thì vẫn bị như trên, vấn đề xảy ra rất bất thường không xác định được thời gian.
3/ Khi máy CNC hoạt động thì thỉnh thoảng các chương trình không mong muốn như google, windows media player, explorer... tự động mở lên.
4/ Khẳng định máy tính chạy bình thường ổn định nếu không kết nối với máy CNC (em đã thử thay nhiều máy tính vẫn như vậy)

Mô tả hệ thống CNC:
- Giao tiếp máy tính qua mạch mach3 bob LPT
- Tủ điều khiển bao gồm: board mach3 BOB ,1 biến tần 2,2kw, 1 spindle 2,2kw, 4 driver step MA860H, contactor 10A, biến thế 60v/20A, nguồn tổ ong 24v/10A, 5 cảm biến tiệm cận, quạt tản nhiệt 220v, động cơ chìm 220v.
- Tủ điện đã đi máng, dây ac và dc đều được đi riêng biệt.

----------


## nnk

nối đất chó nó chưa ?

----------


## vanlam1102

trước em cũng bị y chang như của bác, thay cái màn hình thì hết, nge có vẻ chẳng liên quan nhưng trường hợp của em là nhiễu do màn hình.
bác thử lấy cái màn hình khác chạy thử xem, biết đâu giống em.

----------

trongtran

----------


## Gamo

Các chương trình ko mong muốn tự động mở lên thường là IO bị nhiễu. Cổng LPT cũng là 1 thiết bị dễ gây trục trặc máy tính do tín hiệu của LPT ko được bảo vệ như các cổng đời sau như COM, PS2, USB. Bác cho xin cái hình tủ điện, máy tính, BoB, cọng dây LPT & cách bố trí dây máy tính của bác xem sao? Bác đã nối đất chưa?

----------

trongtran

----------


## Nam CNC

máy của tớ có nối đất đâu nào , chả có cái noise filter nào , dây nhợ tà le chắc ông địa nhà em phù hộ hehe , máy tính đang xài là máy tính bộ của dell , còn máy tính tự ráp chạy cùi bắp xác mía ... , nguồn 5V tớ xài riêng chứ không dùng nguồn 5 V của USB , mạch BOB tớ xài hàng bá đạo hột gạo nhất rồi ... 175K cho 1 em china thần thánh , chưa biết nhiễu là gì.

----------


## Gamo

Con Bob của mày giá rẻ mà ngon hơn khối BoB mắc tiền á  :Wink:

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác tháo cái cục EMI filter của cái màn hình ra thay cái mới vào xem, đôi khi hàng cũ quá tụ trong filter nó xịt rồi mất tác dụng. Cái cục đó là cái đầu jack cắm nguồn của màn hình luôn đấy nhé.

----------

Gamo, trongtran

----------


## trongtran

> Các chương trình ko mong muốn tự động mở lên thường là IO bị nhiễu. Cổng LPT cũng là 1 thiết bị dễ gây trục trặc máy tính do tín hiệu của LPT ko được bảo vệ như các cổng đời sau như COM, PS2, USB. Bác cho xin cái hình tủ điện, máy tính, BoB, cọng dây LPT & cách bố trí dây máy tính của bác xem sao? Bác đã nối đất chưa?


Cảm ơn các Bác, thực sự em cũng lắp nhiều cái tủ điều khiển CNC nhưng chưa gặp cái nào giống cái này. Em đã nối đất, thay màn hình khác, dùng máy bộ dell, rồi đến hp, đem hẳn máy tính ra ngoài để ra xa. Dây usb em cũng đã dùng với cục sạc 5v, không nối vào máy tính. Tất cả đều đem lại 1 kết quả như cũ.
Theo em có 2 vấn đề:
1/ Nhiễu do nguồn do hoạt động của biến tần, quạt, bơm nước, driver, biến thế tạo ra 
2/ Nhiễu do từ trường (em ko biết BOB cách ly quang rồi vậy nhiễu phần nào)
p/s thử không bật biến tần thì thời gian bị sự cố lâu hơn
Em chưa thử:
-Thêm cục lọc nhiễu cho biến tần và nguồn 

hình dây cáp:
http://tae.vn/cáp-lpt-25-chân-dung-với-board-bob-mach3
hình bob:
http://tae.vn/bob-mach3-cnc-dieu-khi...ruc-gia-re-hcm
Hình tủ điện và máy tính: để em gửi sau

----------

Gamo

----------


## trongtran

Trường hợp nhiễu khó xơi em thường gặp ở các máy CNC kích thước lớn, nặng như con trên CNC 1325 và C_frame 6060 
Do sử dụng các thiết bị công suất lớn, tủ điện lớn nên hơi khó khăn.
-Máy còn bị trường hợp khác:
+Khi bật biến tần lên thì bàn phím chuột đơ hết, hoặc jog các trục cứ giật giật ko được mịn ==> sử dụng chuột bàn phím ps2 thì thấy hết
+Còn trường hợp như trên em thực sự bó tay.

----------


## elkun24

> Cảm ơn các Bác, thực sự em cũng lắp nhiều cái tủ điều khiển CNC nhưng chưa gặp cái nào giống cái này. Em đã nối đất, thay màn hình khác, dùng máy bộ dell, rồi đến hp, đem hẳn máy tính ra ngoài để ra xa. Dây usb em cũng đã dùng với cục sạc 5v, không nối vào máy tính. Tất cả đều đem lại 1 kết quả như cũ.
> Theo em có 2 vấn đề:
> 1/ Nhiễu do nguồn do hoạt động của biến tần, quạt, bơm nước, driver, biến thế tạo ra 
> 2/ Nhiễu do từ trường (em ko biết BOB cách ly quang rồi vậy nhiễu phần nào)
> p/s thử không bật biến tần thì thời gian bị sự cố lâu hơn
> Em chưa thử:
> -Thêm cục lọc nhiễu cho biến tần và nguồn 
> 
> hình dây cáp:
> ...


E chưa gặp trường hợp này bao h nhưng bác thử thay cái case máy tính khác xem sao  :Big Grin:

----------

trongtran

----------


## saudau

Có một cái nho nhỏ bạn thử đổi xem sao? Là cái bàn phím và con chuột cống.

----------

trongtran

----------


## trongtran

> E chưa gặp trường hợp này bao h nhưng bác thử thay cái case máy tính khác xem sao


máy thử luôn 3 bộ case đều bị vậy cả. chắc em phải cúng thổ địa rồi...

----------


## vufree

Cái này nhiễu do điện trường từ bién tần hoặc driver rồi. đổi biến tần hoặc con laptop coi thế nào?

----------


## trongtran

> Có một cái nho nhỏ bạn thử đổi xem sao? Là cái bàn phím và con chuột cống.


như ở trên mình đã đổi mới hoàn toàn chuyển sang loại cắm ps2 luôn, kết quả vẫn vậy

----------


## Diyodira

bác bỏ qua cái bo BOB 5 ăn 5 thua này, câu trực tiếp với máy tính thử xem sao.

còn cái dụ phần mềm trong máy tính thì phải dọn dẹp cho gọn gàn sạch sẽ, không dùng để vào in-tờ-lét.

----------


## trongtran

> Các chương trình ko mong muốn tự động mở lên thường là IO bị nhiễu. Cổng LPT cũng là 1 thiết bị dễ gây trục trặc máy tính do tín hiệu của LPT ko được bảo vệ như các cổng đời sau như COM, PS2, USB. Bác cho xin cái hình tủ điện, máy tính, BoB, cọng dây LPT & cách bố trí dây máy tính của bác xem sao? Bác đã nối đất chưa?


Gửi hình cái tủ cho bác xem:

----------

Gamo

----------


## vufree

Bác dùng phương pháp loại trừ, bắt đầu bằng biến tần. khả năng chạm mass nhẹ chỗ nào đó, như driver hoặc biến tần, motor....

----------


## trongtran

> bác bỏ qua cái bo BOB 5 ăn 5 thua này, câu trực tiếp với máy tính thử xem sao.
> 
> còn cái dụ phần mềm trong máy tính thì phải dọn dẹp cho gọn gàn sạch sẽ, không dùng để vào in-tờ-lét.


Cảm ơn bác, nếu nối dây thẳng trực tiếp từ máy tính chắc nó bốc khói máy tính luôn quá!
bob chỉ là board đệm được cách ly opto với khối công suất. Trong trường hợp này máy đã bị nhiễu rồi, thì em hông dám.

Máy tính thì thay máy tính mới và cài win đàng hoàng. Đang thấy thất vọng với con máy này quá các bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

trong cái BOB của bác, chỗ nào cách li với khối công suất nhi?

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên em nghĩ bác chủ nên làm là thay ngay con chuột & phím qua loại wireless rồi tính tiếp.

Việc đơ máy tính, các soft nhảy lung tung là lần đầu tiên em nghe nói tới. Em đã từng xử lý nhiều vụ nhiễu, nhiễu mạnh đến nổi các board MCU em lắp thêm để làm một số tác vụ riêng treo luôn không chạy. Nhưng chưa bao giờ tới mức này.

Hoặc bác có thể test qua các bước thế này.
1. Tháo hoàn toàn VFD ra khỏi hệ thống, ngắt toàn bộ kết nối với VFD, kể cả nguồn điện của nó. Xong test. Nếu vượt qua thì qua bước 2.
2. Cấp điện cho VFD nhưng không cho chạy spindle, test tiếp. Nếu vượt qua thì tiếp bước 3.
3. Lắp cho VFD cái filter, trong ảnh là chẵng tìm thấy cái filter đâu cả. Xong test tiếp. Nếu đến đây mà vẫn bị thì bác đổi phím & chuột phát, bèo nhèo thì cũng phải là loại dùng PS2, em không có niềm tin vào mấy cái ÚB lõm đâu à.

Con BEST theo mình biết là nó khá là dễ chịu.
Nếu có cả sơ đồ đấu nôithiet161 bị thì càng dễ đoán lỗi

----------

Gamo, MrNgo, trongtran

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn bác, nếu nối dây thẳng trực tiếp từ máy tính chắc nó bốc khói máy tính luôn quá!
> bob chỉ là board đệm được cách ly opto với khối công suất. Trong trường hợp này máy đã bị nhiễu rồi, thì em hông dám.
> 
> Máy tính thì thay máy tính mới và cài win đàng hoàng. Đang thấy thất vọng với con máy này quá các bác â.



Múôn hết bịnh mà sợ thuốc đắng, không cháy đâu bạn, thử để biết bo có tốt không, nếu còn bo thì thay cái khác xem, bo này mình cũng bị lâu rồi không sài nữa, hên xui lắm

----------

trongtran

----------


## Gamo

Lâu lâu cũng đồng ý với lão CKD  :Wink: 

Thứ 1 là vụ bị nhiễu phần mềm mở loạn xạ mình bị mấy lần, chủ yếu là do bàn phím bị nhiễu khi mình vọc biến tần tự chế. Ko biết nguyên nhân vì sao nhưng cơ bản là rút sợi dây bàn phím ra cắm lại thì hết. Ngoài ra khi bàn phím & chuột bị đơ thì bà con hay có cảm giác máy bị đơ, nhưng thật sự ko phải. Máy tính vẫn chạy, chỉ có chuột & bàn phím toi thui => làm theo lão CKD, chuyển qua wireless xem sao? 
(Mình dùng wireless cho máy CNC thì thấy rất ok, chỉ có cái vụ là đôi khi cô hàng xóm chơi game thì con chuột của mình cũng chạy theo)

2. Ko thấy cái filter cho biến tần đâu hết. Ko có nó thì mình biết nhiều cha bị nhiễu lắm, gắn vào là hết

3. Coi chừng sợi LPT cùi mía ko bọc giáp, vắt qua 1 đường điện nào đó, bị nhiễu giống cha Hà Lông ngày xưa  :Wink: 

4. Còn muốn biết có bị nhiễu EMI hay ko thì bác chịu khó mượn con Oscilloscope, chế 1 cái probe, quét 1 vòng là thấy. Đôi khi nhiễu mạnh tới mức các thiết bị điện tử ko cắm điện cũng tự đông chạy, nhưng trong trường hợp này mình nghĩ ko tới nỗi.

----------

trongtran

----------


## trongtran

Cảm ơn cả nhà, để e làm thử rồi báo cáo các bác sau!!!

----------


## tranhung123456

xem có cấp nguồn 5v cho bob mach3 từ đâu (theo tớ cấp từ máy tính cổng USB cho đồng bộ )
con biến tần nên cho nó 1 cục chống nhiễu

----------


## haianhelectric

Máy tính nối đất riêng, không chung với mát của tủ điện là ok.

----------


## saudau

> Máy tính nối đất riêng, không chung với mát của tủ điện là ok.


Vậy cái mass đầu cáp lpt nối chung vs bob làm sao tách mass ra đây?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em là dân ngoại đạo CNC nên không dám phán bừa, chỉ nêu vài kinh nghiệm hạn chế nhiễu khi làm công trình :
- Không  đi chung đường nguồn và tín hiệu chung 1 bó dây, nếu đi gần phải luồn trong ống gen  cách điện, càng xa càng tốt
- Luôn nối tiếp đất cho tín hiệu để hạn chế nhiễu, hoặc hạn chế dòng rò để chống giật cho nguồn
- Dùng dây chuyên dụng chống nhiễu càng tốt
- Lắp các thiết bị nhạy cảm nhiễu, càng xa các thiết bị gây nhiễu càng tốt
- Ở gần các thiết bị gây nhiễu....càng dễ bị nhiễu ( ví dụ các trạm thu-phát tín hiệu truyền hình, di động)...nên tránh xa...
- Nên kiểm tra dòng cách điện nếu có thể. Có nhiều trường hợp điện áp pha đo với đất đối = điện áp pha định mức( ví dụ: dây nóng 220V + mass đất = 220V) như vậy cực kì nguy hiểm, mất an toàn và gây tụt áp cho các thiết bị dẫn đến hoạt động không chính xác
- Luôn luôn nhớ: Safety First - Mình không tin, đừng tin ai. Hiểu hãy làm,nếu sai giữ mạng rồi tính tiếp.
( em biết tới đâu...nói tới đó, xin được  tiếp thu và đa tạ chỉ giáo)
Thanks all,

----------

Gamo, trongtran

----------


## haianhelectric

> Vậy cái mass đầu cáp lpt nối chung vs bob làm sao tách mass ra đây?


Không phải tách, cứ làm đi, nếu máy tính không sập nguồn với tự mở chương trình  tôi giải thích sau.

----------


## Gamo

> Có nhiều trường hợp điện áp pha đo với đất đối = điện áp pha định mức( ví dụ: dây nóng 220V + mass đất = 220V)


Ủa, vụ này là sao hả bác?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## saudau

> Không phải tách, cứ làm đi, nếu máy tính không sập nguồn với tự mở chương trình  tôi giải thích sau.


Úi, mình ko bị trường hợp này, chỉ là thấy bác bảo tách mass máy tính độc lập với mass máy cnc, mà tụi nó có đường đi chung nên thắc mắc vậy.

Mà vụ này suy nghĩ hoài ko ra, nhiễu thì trăm ngàn thứ nhiễu. Mà nói đến tập tin lệnh chạy trong máy tính thì nếu ko đến hàng triệu thì cũng có tới hàng trăm, hàng chục ngàn cái lệnh. Cớ sao cứ lựa ngay cái lệnh chạy chương trình này nọ mà chạy nhỉ. Làm như bác haianhelectric là để xử lý vấn đề này đó.

Theo mình thì nó thế này, các chương trình khi cài đặt lên pc thì hay có vụ sẽ có những tổ hợp phím tắt để mở chương trình (vụ này hỏi cha Gamo chắc biết). Mach3 cũng có khá nhiều phím tắt được định sẳn. Có lẽ nguyên nhân từ đây.

----------

haignition

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, vụ này là sao hả bác?


vụ này là cheating tiền điện nà, cụ lấy dây nóng, làm hệ thống tiếp địa tốt, cụ có thể dùng điện mà dồng hồ điện hok có quay, ngày xưa dồng hồ cơ vậy, giờ thì đồng hồ điện tử chắc ko chơi được chiêu này

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

Ui, chiêu hay  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy cái mass đầu cáp lpt nối chung vs bob làm sao tách mass ra đây?


mass có 2 loại, mass tín hiệu và mass vỏ máy, cụ tách mass vỏ máy ra khỏi mass tủ điện mà... vấn đề là tủ điện của cụ có dây nói đất ko đã?

----------


## lekimhung

> vụ này là cheating tiền điện nà, cụ lấy dây nóng, làm hệ thống tiếp địa tốt, cụ có thể dùng điện mà dồng hồ điện hok có quay, ngày xưa dồng hồ cơ vậy, giờ thì đồng hồ điện tử chắc ko chơi được chiêu này


Vậy nếu nhà ai có 2 cái đồng hồ cơ, lấy dây nóng bên này ghép với dây lạnh bên kia được không bác.

----------


## cuongmay

chiêu của bác nhatson hinh như không đươc ah . theo mình biết thì nó đo cs ở dây nóng , dây nguôi chỉ chui vào đồng hồ rồi chui ra thôi. nhà nào tư thông với bên lắp dồng hồ thì mới làm vậy đươc.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy nếu nhà ai có 2 cái đồng hồ cơ, lấy dây nóng bên này ghép với dây lạnh bên kia được không bác.


vụ nóng với ground em thử okies tển mấy cái đồng hồ cơ tự mua, mua về lắp phòng trọ ấy
 còn  nóng này nguội kia em chưa thử, cụ có thì thử xem sao  :Smile: 
chắc phải mua 2 cái congto cơ về thử  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ủa, vụ này là sao hả bác?


  Vụ cheating tiền điện thì không dám chắc, vì chủ nhà sau mua lại. Chơi cheating kiểu này, cộng thêm,khi dây nóng rò ra tường nữa thì tiền điện...chết cha. Hồi năm 2004 mà chủ nhà trả 1 tháng tới 17-18 triệu 1 tháng. Vì là người nước ngoài nên nó đách quan tâm trong thời gian dài.
- Còn trường hợp rò dây nóng ra đất thì nguy hiểm hơn, mưa xuống cả nhà dò chỗ nào bút thử điện cũng đỏ lòm, đo ra gần 200V. Thiết bị nhà hay hư, mấy bóng neon hư liên tục.
  Bời vậy ai xây nhà, đi điện âm, tuyệt đối đừng để mối nối điện nằm trong tường hay đất, đưa về hộp trung gian, mở và kiểm tra được.
  + Dây phải luôn có ống bảo vệ ( không có ống lở tường lún, căng đứt dây luôn à).
  + Đi ống trước, khi nào hoàn thiện mới kéo dây và lắp thiết bị)
  + Thêm ít tiền đóng và đưa tiếp đất về tủ điện chính, chưa sài thì để có lúc cần thì kéo dể dàng
   + ....

----------

Gamo

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> chiêu của bác nhatson hinh như không đươc ah . theo mình biết thì nó đo cs ở dây nóng , dây nguôi chỉ chui vào đồng hồ rồi chui ra thôi. nhà nào tư thông với bên lắp dồng hồ thì mới làm vậy đươc.


Đúng là điện lực nó đấu đúng như bác nói. Nhưng muốn thì nó thuê thợ ngoài leo lên cột đảo lại.

----------


## maycncmini

> Cảm ơn các Bác, thực sự em cũng lắp nhiều cái tủ điều khiển CNC nhưng chưa gặp cái nào giống cái này. Em đã nối đất, thay màn hình khác, dùng máy bộ dell, rồi đến hp, đem hẳn máy tính ra ngoài để ra xa. Dây usb em cũng đã dùng với cục sạc 5v, không nối vào máy tính. Tất cả đều đem lại 1 kết quả như cũ.
> Theo em có 2 vấn đề:
> 1/ Nhiễu do nguồn do hoạt động của biến tần, quạt, bơm nước, driver, biến thế tạo ra 
> 2/ Nhiễu do từ trường (em ko biết BOB cách ly quang rồi vậy nhiễu phần nào)
> p/s thử không bật biến tần thì thời gian bị sự cố lâu hơn
> Em chưa thử:
> -Thêm cục lọc nhiễu cho biến tần và nguồn 
> 
> hình dây cáp:
> ...


 Một số cách khắc phục như sau : 

- Màn hình : Phát sinh lỗi thường xảy ra ở màn hình Lenovo (khi đóng mở Spindle, bơm nước màn hình đen thui trong vài giây rồi sáng lại bình thường. Năng hơn là đơ luôn treo máy) Cần thay màn hình khác
- Lắp thêm bộ lọc : Lọc nguồn cho biến tần + Lọc nguồn cho máy tính và màn hình + Lọc nguồn cho bộ nguồn động lực của driver ( Tới đây 80% là ok)
- BOB kể cả có opto vẫn nhiễu . Robot3t có BOB3T-03 chống nhiễu khá tốt có Charge Pump. 100% các máy lắp BOB này mình không sử dụng chức năng charge pump nhưng vẫn chạy tốt. Lỗi tự chạy các chương trình không mong muốn, đơ máy  phát sinh từ cổng I/O của BOB cách khắc phục đơn giản nhất là thêm vào các chân này 1 tụ từ 104p nối xuống GND

----------

trongtran

----------


## legiao

bác xem con máy tính của bác có đặt thời gian ngủ sớm quá không,không đụng tới chuột một lúc sau nó tưởng bác không làm việc nên tắt màn hình đi ngủ đông

2 cái nầy nè bác chơi nó hết max luôn

----------


## ntd1081

> Xin chào các anh! 
> Em đang gặp vấn đề về nhiễu cổng LPT, các anh đã gặp vấn đề này xin tư vấn giúp ạ! 
> 1/ Vấn đề xảy ra lỗi khi vận hành máy CNC làm cho máy tính tự tắt màn hình đột ngột, bàn phím, chuột đều sáng đèn nhưng đều bị đơ, CPU, quạt vẫn chạy nhưng tất cả đều bị đơ hết... Chỉ có rút điện máy tính thì mới khởi động lại. 
> 2/ Sau khi khởi động lại thì vẫn bị như trên, vấn đề xảy ra rất bất thường không xác định được thời gian.
> 3/ Khi máy CNC hoạt động thì thỉnh thoảng các chương trình không mong muốn như google, windows media player, explorer... tự động mở lên.
> 4/ Khẳng định máy tính chạy bình thường ổn định nếu không kết nối với máy CNC (em đã thử thay nhiều máy tính vẫn như vậy)
> 
> Mô tả hệ thống CNC:
> - Giao tiếp máy tính qua mạch mach3 bob LPT
> ...


Em nghĩ bác tập trung giải quyết các vấn đề sau:
+ Lắp cục lọc nhiễu cho biến tần, kèm nối đất (Kiểm tra tiếp đất có đảm bảo kỹ thuật không)
+ Nối đất cho case máy tính
+ Thay cáp LPT khác

----------

